# New to the road, super clyde, $1000 budget. Help?



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I've been on a mountain bike off and on for the past 3 years. I recently became more serious about it to the point that I entered my first race last weekend. I finished, but otherwise, the race was pretty terrible. Yeah, I had fun, I plan to race again, but I was SOOOOOO out of shape, I was completely miserable during the event. So, I have decided to get a road bike to help with training for mountain bike racing and who knows, perhaps I'll even get into some road events too. I've always had an interest in riding the road, it just took this poor race showing for me to finally decide to make the jump.

So, things to consider, I am a super clyde. 300 pounds. I am new to this aspect of cycling, so I am still learning. My budget is only around $1000.

I know that fit is paramount. I live in cycling hell so there is little to choose from in the way of LBS's. I will still try to visit a couple before deciding what to buy/order. I do know that I want at least Tiagra level, possibly 105 if I can afford it. Anything above that shoots my budget to crap. I have been looking at used options, it seems that most roadies in my general area are either 5 foot 2 or 6 foot 10. The bikes for sale seem to be around 52cm or 62cm+, or way over $1000. I am 6'2" with a 32" inseam which according to charts, puts me at about a 58-60cm frame.

So, right now other than used, what are some possible options to look at? What do I need to keep in mind when selecting a bike at my weight? What are the thoughts on Bikes Direct stuff here? I know that there are mixed feelings on the mountain bike sites but mostly positive reviews. The biggest cons are you have to build the bike, no shop support, and can't ride before buying. The first two no big deal. I build my own mountain bikes and do my own wrenching. I just look at them as having the best main components for the price, especially compared to LBS bikes and prices. I was also drawn to the Diamondback line of bikes. Not sure why. They (IMO) have some pretty darn nice looking bikes. I love the matte black kinda stealthy look, and the component list for the price seems decent. They have a full 105 level bike at just under a grand. Just wondering if there was anything else that might compare. As far as I can tell, the LBS offers I may have access to is Giant, Specialized, Cannondale, Felt, and maybe Trek, but not sure on that one.

Anyways, I see that I am just blabbering at this point. If anyone has made it down to this point, I appreciate it. I also very much appreciate any help you can give. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Based on your requirements, take a look online ... no tax & free shipping :thumbsup:

*Shimano 105, 20 Speed 2011 Schwinn LeTour Legacy $799*
Shimano 105, CrMo Fork
Reynolds 520 CrMo Frame
Mavic Rims CXP 22 Double-wall alloy, 32 hole
Tires Continental Ultra Sport 700 x 25C

Schwinn Road Bikes, Le Tour Legacy, Reynolds 520 Chromoly steel frame road bikes


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

Umm...yeah...I think I'll pass on that one. Thanks though.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

What's wrong with that one? Doesn't look too bad. And you don't have to worry about cracking CF.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with you on key points to consider: your budget (~$1k), you're new to road riding, might compete and your weight is around 300 lbs. 

Your budget and weight toss out CF as a frame material and your weight will require a solid wheelset with (preferably) 36h f/r rims, running a wider tire (preferably 28c, but 25c will probably due).

Because (as you say) fit is paramount, my best advice is to visit LBS's, discuss your price range, intended uses/ goals, get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and take some test rides, focusing on fit/ feel, ride and handling. This, IMO is the best way to not only shop for a bike, but shop for shops, because you'll likely be tapping them as a resource, post- purchase.

Because you mentioned used and online, I'll also offer that buying from a LBS selling used would IMO be preferable to a private party, like CL or classifieds. At the LBS, you'll still get some assistance with fit and some will include a 30 day type warranty. Going with a private sale, because you're on your own with fit, it might be advantageous to ask the seller to bring the bike to a reputable LBS to assess your fit. I doubt there's be a charge, but even if there is, it's an investment against your purchase.

To ensure you get sizing right buying online, it gets a little more complicated. If you end up doing this, I suggest you pick a reputable LBS/ fitter, be upfront in your intentions to buy online and pay for a standard fitting. It should run somewhere between $50-$75, but the information you have from the test bike (year, make, model, geo) will be your baseline to compare to online offerings. The closer the numbers, the closer fit will be to that of the test bike. 

Order a size based on that info, then schedule a fitting at your LBS. If you tell them your intentions while getting sized, you _might_ get a break on the standard fitting. 

Re: components, given your intended uses and budget, I think 9 speed Tiagra would suite you fine, with the new 10 speed version adding some refinement. Nothing wrong with 105, but IMO most recreational cyclists don't require it.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am hoping to get out this week and hit the couple LBS in the area. I do have a line on an almost new 2011 Specialized ALLEZ COMP COMPACT M2 APEX for $800. I should be able to try a new Allez at the LBS to see if it's a decent fit. Otherwise, I am open to options. I was even wondering if a cyclocross bike might be something to consider. I figure 90% of my riding would be pavement, but I have tons of opportunity to hit some dirt roads and gravel trails.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> Thanks for the info. I am hoping to get out this week and hit the couple LBS in the area. I do have a line on an almost new 2011 Specialized ALLEZ COMP COMPACT M2 APEX for $800. I should be able to try a new Allez at the LBS to see if it's a decent fit. Otherwise, I am open to options. *I was even wondering if a cyclocross bike might be something to consider. I figure 90% of my riding would be pavement, but I have tons of opportunity to hit some dirt roads and gravel trails*.


Given the possibility that you'd do some light off roading, a CX bike is a perfectly fine option. Generally speaking, they're OE'd with stout wheelsets and larger tires - both a plus for you.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd throw a Giant TCX into this mix as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Another nice thing about 'cross bikes is that if (like a lot of mountain bikers who race) you get tempted into racing 'cross, you'll have the right tool. You can compete on the road on a 'cross bike, but you'll have serious problems trying to do 'cross on a road bike with normal clearance and standard-reach brakes. I also appreciate having my 'cross bike as a 'B' off-road bike when I (for example) blow up a valve on my suspension fork.

I race a Kona Jake in the Fall. Some components didn't stand up that well when I started racing it, but this year's model looks like it's got more durable makes and models in those positions, and it's only $99 over your budget MSRP - so possibly findable for your number. Anyway, it comes out of the box with a Tiagra drivetrain and rear hub, so you should get good service out of those parts, and the wheels are pretty conservative for a stock set - you may find they're all you need.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

Still looking at options. I sold a motorcycle today so I have cash on hand and budget can go up slightly, but not much. I still want to have a new rear wheel built for my SS mountain bike and that's going to set me back $450ish.

Speaking of wheels, if I were to get something that has less than a suitable wheelset, or at least the rear wheel, what are some options for sturdy rims that I can look at when/if the time comes I need to new wheel? Same with the rear hub?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Given the possibility that you'd do some light off roading, a CX bike is a perfectly fine option. Generally speaking, they're OE'd with stout wheelsets and larger tires - both a plus for you.


How do they do on the road though? I figure they will weight more and the tires will not roll as well as road tires. I have no idea where all this will lead, but I like the idea of eventually being able to go some longer rides, 50+ miles, heck, maybe even a century at some point.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> Thanks for the info...I am open to options. I was even wondering if a cyclocross bike might be something to consider.
> I figure 90% of my riding would be pavement, but I have tons of opportunity to hit some dirt roads and gravel trails.


*Shimano 105/Tiagra, 18Spd Cross + Disc Fantom Outlaw $999*
Carbon Fork and Aluminum Frame Powerful Avid BB5 Disc Brake
Rims Vuelta XRP Cross *DoubleWall*,Tires Kenda Kwick 700x*30c* 
Motobecane Cyclocross Bikes - Fantom Cross Outlaw









*SHIMANO SORA 27Spd Disc Brake MonsterCross 29er Gravity Zilla $499*
Semi-Compact AL Frame, Straight Blade Fork
Rims *Double Wall* aluminum with Tires 700x*40C* Kenda 
Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Liberty 2


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> How do they do on the road though? I figure they will weight more and the tires will not roll as well as road tires. I have no idea where all this will lead, but I like the idea of eventually being able to go some longer rides, 50+ miles, heck, maybe even a century at some point.


I think you'll experience minimal compromises using a CX bike on paved surfaces. Re: any weight differences, I have two road bikes that have ~2 lb. difference between them and my performance is the same on both. 

With a CX bike, because tire size/ construction/ tread are designed for (more or less) specific uses, they do make some difference, so consider your _primary_ uses and choose tires offering the least compromise for those uses.

OTOH, if you think you'll seldom venture off road, stay with a road bike. More single purpose, but without the compromises. It really comes down to more versatile, more compromises. Less versatile, less compromises.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

That gravity is pretty cool but also very close to a bike I already have. Guess I could get a set of drop bars to throw on there and I'd be in cyclocross business....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> Still looking at options. I sold a motorcycle today so I have cash on hand and budget can go up slightly, but not much. I still want to have a new rear wheel built for my SS mountain bike and that's going to set me back $450ish.
> 
> Speaking of wheels, if I were to get something that has less than a suitable wheelset, or at least the rear wheel, *what are some options for sturdy rims that I can look at when/if the time comes I need to new wheel? Same with the rear hub?*
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far.


I'd recommend Velocity Deep V rims laced to Shimano 105 hubs. 32h front/ 36h rear.

Some info here:
Velocity Rims from Peter White Cycles


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I agree with you on key points to consider: your budget (~$1k), you're new to road riding, might compete and your weight is around 300 lbs.
> 
> Your budget and weight toss out CF as a frame material and your weight will require a solid wheelset with (preferably) 36h f/r rims, running a wider tire (preferably 28c, but 25c will probably due).
> 
> ...


He won't crack most carbon fiber and 32 spoke is fine. The problem with carbon fiber is it doesn't meet the budget. Aluminum is cheap and stiff. 105 would be great but hard to find in that price range. 105 works really well even in comparison to Ultegra and Dura Ace but Tiagra is a big drop off on performance. Giant has great bikes for the price, Performance Bicycles also had good deals but usually not great mechanics.
25 or 28c tires for sure.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Any way you can push your budget? I'd look at the Surly Cross Check or Pacer. Surly Bikes


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> Guess I could get a set of drop bars to throw on there and I'd be in cyclocross business....


If you don't know or understand bike geo very well, I'd advise caution before making any decisions to do drop bar conversions. Handling/ fit may not be what you anticipated, and the cost (mainly the shifters) might make it financially undesirable. 

All in all, generally not a good proposition.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> He won't crack most carbon fiber and 32 spoke is fine. The problem with carbon fiber is it doesn't meet the budget. Aluminum is cheap and stiff. 105 would be great but hard to find in that price range. 105 works really well even in comparison to Ultegra and Dura Ace but Tiagra is a big drop off on performance. Giant has great bikes for the price, Performance Bicycles also had good deals but usually not great mechanics.
> 25 or 28c tires for sure.


(Several) opinions stated as fact, IMHO. :wink5:


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If you don't know or understand bike geo very well, I'd advise caution before making any decisions to do drop bar conversions. Handling/ fit may not be what you anticipated, and the cost (mainly the shifters) might make it financially undesirable.
> 
> All in all, generally not a good proposition.


No, I wasn't serious when I said that. I was just saying that because of the striking resemblance between the two bikes. No way I would mess with my SS mountain bike like that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> No, I wasn't serious when I said that. I was just saying that because of the striking resemblance between the two bikes. No way I would mess with my SS mountain bike like that.


Good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

darwinosx said:


> He won't crack most carbon fiber and 32 spoke is fine. The problem with carbon fiber is it doesn't meet the budget. Aluminum is cheap and stiff. 105 would be great but hard to find in that price range. 105 works really well even in comparison to Ultegra and Dura Ace but Tiagra is a big drop off on performance. Giant has great bikes for the price, Performance Bicycles also had good deals but usually not great mechanics.
> 25 or 28c tires for sure.


Giant looks to be a little more than I would like to spend if I can help it. It seems that other than used options, the Diamondback offerings have some good components at reasonable prices. The Podium 3 comes in at $999 and has BB30 and 105 components. Really the only thing about that bike that worries me is the wheel set, 20h front and 24h rear. I have an email in to Peter White to see what a decent set of wheels will run that can do well under my heft, depending on that price, it will determine my absolute budget for a bike IF I have to replace the wheels very early on. Otherwise, I'll look for something that already has something a bit sturdier.

There is also the very lightly used 2011 ALLEZ COMP COMPACT M2 APEX that I can get for $800 (asking price). It has 28h front and 32h rear and comes with SRAM APEX components, not sure if that's good or not. I've seen the Apex stuff compared to both Tiagra and 105, so not really sure the level of quality.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> (Several) opinions stated as fact, IMHO. :wink5:


Nah. You just want to believe it.
Giant rates their carbon fiber bikes to 360 lbs. Check other vendors ratings.
I'm as big as him and 6'3" and have ridden 32 spoke hubs for 30 plus years without issue.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

darwinosx said:


> Nah. You just want to believe it.
> Giant rates their carbon fiber bikes to 360 lbs. Check other vendors ratings.
> I'm as big as him and 6'3" and have ridden 32 spoke hubs for 30 plus years without issue.


Yeah, I know that today's carbon can handle quite a load. Honestly, I don't think I'd be too worried about carbon. In fact, I almost bought a carbon frame for a mt bike build. Cost is pretty much the biggest thing that would keep me off a new carbon frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> Nah. You just want to believe it.
> Giant rates their carbon fiber bikes to 360 lbs. Check other vendors ratings.
> I'm as big as him and 6'3" and have ridden 32 spoke hubs for 30 plus years without issue.


I was actually referring to your entire post - your opinions stated as facts.

I've never seen CF frame weight restrictions as high as you stated for Giant, so assuming it's not 'hearsay evidence' I'd be curious to know your source. 

Re: 32 versus 36 spoke wheelsets, nowhere did I stated that 32h would fail the OP, but given that he's inquiring on a _durable new wheelset to be built_, I think 36h offers some margin of safety, given total rider weight. As always, YMMV.

OP: I'd be interested to know Peter White's recommendations.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker (Jul 9, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> OP: I'd be interested to know Peter White's recommendations.


I'll post up as soon as I hear some thing.

So what's the popular opinion on the SRAM Apex stuff? Comparable to Tiagra? 105?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I was actually referring to your entire post - your opinions stated as facts.
> 
> I've never seen CF frame weight restrictions as high as you stated for Giant, so assuming it's not 'hearsay evidence' I'd be curious to know your source.
> 
> ...


Hah. You just don't like that I disagreed with you.
The Giant manual.
I have never needed 36 spoke but hey I've only been riding high end road bikes for 30 years at his weight so what do I know compared to what you would like to believe.
I bought my latest set of wheels from Peter White.
So here I have facts and evidence and you keep saying you don't believe it because...what? You don't want to. You have nothing else.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> Hah. *You just don't like that I disagreed with you.*
> The Giant manual.
> I have never needed 36 spoke but hey I've only been riding high end road bikes for 30 years at his weight so what do I know compared to what you would like to believe.
> I bought my latest set of wheels from Peter White.
> So here I have facts and evidence and you keep saying you don't believe it because...what? You don't want to. You have nothing else.


I don't care that you agree or disagree with me. What I took exception to is your stating (your) opinions as fact. If you had said "IMO" or "IME", I wouldn't have responded, because (being a forum) we're entitled to sharing opinions and experiences, but should specify so as to not mislead others.

Stating "the Giant manual" or a purchase from Peter White are evidence of nothing. Citing specific sources/ providing supporting documentation (page #'s/ excerpts), are. 

FWIW, I never used the phrase "I don't believe it". You did. I actually do believe what you posted are your _opinions_, but not that they're _facts_. So until/ unless supported/ documented, that'll stand.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TattooedMtBiker said:


> I'll post up as soon as I hear some thing.
> 
> So what's the popular opinion on the SRAM Apex stuff? Comparable to Tiagra? 105?


I think SRAM Apex competes with Shimano's Tiagra, and Rival competes with 105.

I've spent limited time with both Apex and Tiagra, but find the new 4600 Tiagra to be on a par with my 5600 105 groupset. I prefer it to Apex, but IMO it's comes down to shifting preferences.

Both are quality groupsets, so my advice is to ride, then decide which you prefer.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> I think SRAM Apex competes with Shimano's Tiagra, and Rival competes with 105.
> 
> I've spent limited time with both Apex and Tiagra, but find the new 4600 Tiagra to be on a par with my 5600 105 groupset. I prefer it to Apex, but IMO it's comes down to shifting preferences.
> 
> Both are quality groupsets, so my advice is to ride, then decide which you prefer.


I think PJ is dead-on here. You will not be disappointed with the feel or shifting quality of Apex or the new 10-speed Tiagra. Anyone claiming it is a significant step down from 105 doesn't have firsthand experience with it, IMO. And just to give you a point of reference, I set up and rode a Cannondale Synapse with Apex the other day. It was shocking to me how similar it is in feel to my Sram Red. Blindfolded, I would be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------

